# Is there a way?



## xxdjbud420xx (Feb 26, 2009)

Is there a way to possibly take one of the big rubbermaid containers for a dwc and make seperate sections?


----------



## RaoulDuke (Feb 26, 2009)

It's probably possible, but it would be easier to use multiple containers.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Feb 26, 2009)

youd have to find a nontoxic glue to glue whatever your using to devide but i agree itd be easier to use multipe buckets
do you know any painters? they allways are throwing 5 gal pails out you might gettem for *free*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 26, 2009)

US Plastics has decent prices on black buckets and lids.  It is nice to not have to worry about painting white ones or covering them in tape, etc.


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 28, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> US Plastics has decent prices on black buckets and lids. It is nice to not have to worry about painting white ones or covering them in tape, etc.


 
Help me out here, I'm new.  Why would you paint white buckets?


----------



## city (Feb 28, 2009)

LOL. You have to keep light out of the buckets.. no light ..... if light gets in the buckets it stunts root growth. Algee builds up in the buckets and your plants die....
I had clear airlines going into the buckets and they started to get algee. Had to switch to black airline.
As for seperating dwc in the same tub.. too much effort. Just clone 2 and put them in the same tub..... if you seperate them in the same tub. How will you drain clean and change the water.?
Its a big enough pain to change out the water in one big plant . Let alone 2 in the same planter with seperate water


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 28, 2009)

_City said: LOL. You have to keep light out of the buckets.. no light ..... if light gets in the buckets it stunts root growth. Algee builds up in the buckets and your plants die....
I had clear airlines going into the buckets and they started to get algee. Had to switch to black airline._ 
I used buckets from different sources, painted them all flat white, even the ones that were originally glossy white. Being in soil, I hope I'm okay. Thanks for the schooling. Man, talk about old dogs and new tricks.


----------



## city (Feb 28, 2009)

Soil your ok just painting a bucket. DWC your not. You don't want any light getting in


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 1, 2009)

xxdjbud420xx said:
			
		

> Is there a way to possibly take one of the big rubbermaid containers for a dwc and make seperate sections?



Aww- I was just reading about someone who did this, but I can't remember where I saw it (of course)! If I find it I will let you know.

Anyway, what they did was they took 2 rubbermaid containers. One they cut in half and basically just put it into the uncut rubbermaid. This then creates 2 different sides. Then they cut a square hole into the part that separates the sections and put some sort of filter, so the nutrients and water can go through but the roots won't get tangled up.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 1, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> Soil your ok just painting a bucket. DWC your not. You don't want any light getting in


 
Whew!!!!!! Close call.  Man, this is like going to school all over again. (But going back with an aganda.)


----------



## city (Mar 1, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Whew!!!!!! Close call.  Man, this is like going to school all over again. (But going back with an aganda.)



Smart A$$...agenda?


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 1, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> Smart A$$...agenda?


 
Yeah, never had an agenda--feelin spunky about it too.


----------



## city (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok. We are talking about DWC.right?
If you want to do a double in one container I feel you are waisting time money and effort. Look ar THG's scrog grow. 2 plants in one container with a support structure to pull and chance water.
A lot less effort.time and money with the same appeal... this is what I'm doing on my next grow...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Aww- I was just reading about someone who did this, but I can't remember where I saw it (of course)! If I find it I will let you know.
> 
> Anyway, what they did was they took 2 rubbermaid containers. One they cut in half and basically just put it into the uncut rubbermaid. This then creates 2 different sides. Then they cut a square hole into the part that separates the sections and put some sort of filter, so the nutrients and water can go through but the roots won't get tangled up.



 I am really confused as to what you want to accomplish with this.  What is the benefit?


----------



## city (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm with ya.double dwc painting buckets white for soil. Large scale monkey breeding projexts in a a tiny ware house. 
I'm just confused as well


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 1, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I am really confused as to what you want to accomplish with this.  What is the benefit?



Ya know... I have no idea, but he asked and I just saw a thread about how to do it. I don't grow DWC so I really don't know to much about it. Do you normally not separate the res into sections for the roots?


----------



## city (Mar 1, 2009)

No you don't... drip systems you do but not dwc. Roots are fully submerged in the water all the time


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2009)

In a multi-plant container, plants are generally in their own net pots.  Other than that, the roots grow into the same reservoir.  IMO, any kind of divider that would let nute solution through would also have roots growing through.  If you used some kind of fine screen, I believe that it would become clogged and not let the solution pass through.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 1, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> In a multi-plant container, plants are generally in their own net pots.  Other than that, the roots grow into the same reservoir.  IMO, any kind of divider that would let nute solution through would also have roots growing through.  If you used some kind of fine screen, I believe that it would become clogged and not let the solution pass through.



Here is the thread I was talking about, first he shows how to make a bubble cloner than the DWC bucket so scroll down... check it out:
hXXp://forum.grasscity.com/general-indoor-growing/229473-diy-bubble-cloner-veg-bucket-using.html


----------



## city (Mar 1, 2009)

ok i see what you are talking about. that is a DWC that is running 2 plants thru veg. thats it.
it has an inner wall structure with a screen in between ti keep a major portion of the roots from making it thru. 
thats it. 
to me that is more flash than practicality.
2 pots with net baskets would be easier to do water changes and no need to change systems for flower cycle


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 1, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> ok i see what you are talking about. that is a DWC that is running 2 plants thru veg. thats it.
> it has an inner wall structure with a screen in between ti keep a major portion of the roots from making it thru.
> thats it.
> to me that is more flash than practicality.
> 2 pots with net baskets would be easier to do water changes and no need to change systems for flower cycle



but why would they have to change systems for flowering? i don't see why they would need to?


----------



## city (Mar 2, 2009)

In reality you don't..... 
IMHO this is just a veg tank. You can keep putting plant is here to veg while you take the old ones out to flower. Perpetual grow.
If you start 2 plants from seed or use clones and don't know if the donor plant is a male. This will work well so that you can pull them and put em into flower, find out if boy or girl.
When you run this straight thru both cycles the roots will clog the screen and tangle together. 
If you have on plant turn into a male or hermie.. well then ytour screwed. Roots are tangled screen is clogged and your killing 2 plants instead of one,.
Check out hemp goddess's scrog link in her sig. She built a double dwc with a support stand. You don't have to build the screen for the scrog.
 Just think about it.
I personally do dwc in netted pots. I use 2.5 gal buckets for my veg. Then transfer to 5 gal pots after the 3rd week of flower cause they are using so much more water.
This system would be a pain to do water changes in flower. You would have to top the tub off. For most of it water just to save your back.
If you want that type of system for both,just invest in a waterfarm or do dwc in buckets...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the link, but  I see no benefit of any kind to doing that.  He used 2 containers and went to a lot of work for no reason


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Mar 2, 2009)

Thnx for all the replies.  Im just trying to learn all i can before i get invested.  This will be my first gro and i really want to go dwc instead of soil.  Ive got another idea i havent found a post about.  Suppose you took like 6" dia. pvc pipes and made them say 1.5'.  Now this is for dwc so no one is confused.  Would there be enough room for root growth?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2009)

xxdjbud420xx said:
			
		

> Thnx for all the replies.  Im just trying to learn all i can before i get invested.  This will be my first gro and i really want to go dwc instead of soil.  Ive got another idea i havent found a post about.  Suppose you took like 6" dia. pvc pipes and made them say 1.5'.  Now this is for dwc so no one is confused.  Would there be enough room for root growth?



Actually, 4 or 6" PVC pipe or PVC fence posts are commonly used to make a system (though not a DWC).  Google PVC pipe hydroponic system--you will come up with a lot of info.  I think these are better suited go SOG type grows.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2009)

Or, were you talking about something like this (which actually is a DWC)?


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 2, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link, but  I see no benefit of any kind to doing that.  He used 2 containers and went to a lot of work for no reason



yeah, again, i dunno. it just sounded like what he was looking for. it's just another persons way of doing something.


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Goddess.  I dont have much time to do alot of researching.  Thats why I use this place.  Ask a question and come back later and its answered.  Yall my b&*tches. lol so just kiddin.  Na the people here are pretty awsome.  But thats almost as I had invisioned it.  Thnx again!


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Mar 3, 2009)

I just noticed something while I was lookin at that diagram.  I used to do alot of diving with a hooka style breathing apparatus.  One compressor, two hoses for air.  Anyways, I noticed that the airlines were coming from the top instead of the bottom.  I know its harder to pump air down.  We all know bubbles go up.  What im gettin at is you might get better results from your pump if using a small one to make your airlines go thru the bottom.  Then the pump wont be working against the air trying to come up.  But again if your using some super pump where you know you have plenty of power i dont see ne problems.  It might lengthen the life of your pump.


----------



## city (Mar 3, 2009)

xxdjbud420xx said:
			
		

> I just noticed something while I was lookin at that diagram. I used to do alot of diving with a hooka style breathing apparatus. One compressor, two hoses for air. Anyways, I noticed that the airlines were coming from the top instead of the bottom. I know its harder to pump air down. We all know bubbles go up. What im gettin at is you might get better results from your pump if using a small one to make your airlines go thru the bottom. Then the pump wont be working against the air trying to come up. But again if your using some super pump where you know you have plenty of power i dont see ne problems. It might lengthen the life of your pump.


 yes that would be easier in theory. but you would have to get checks put into your airlines otherwise the pressure of the water coming back would negate any of that and you would still be doing the same as when you ran the hose threw the water..
the nice thing is .with DWC your air never stops so you dont have the pressure problem once the air starts


----------

